# [17l][Wabi Kusa]



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

*Info*

*Tank size:* 48 x 36 x 10 cm guardian glass, 6mm

*Filtration:* Eheim Liberty 100

*Lighting:* 1x36W (Philips 865)
*
Heating:* none

* CO2:* none

*Parameters:* KH 3-4, GH 7-8, pH 6.7-6.9

*Substrate:* Amazonia soil (1 litry), Nile sand (2 litry)

*Decorative materials:* Manten stone, roots
*
Plants:* Vesicularia montagnei,Taxiphyllum alternans,Utricularia graminifolia, Riccardia chamedryfolia, Acorus gramineus, Acorus pusillus, Nephrolepis exaltata, Ficus pumila ...

*Animals:* Hyphessobrycon flammeus, Caridina japonica, Clithon sp. diadema

*More informations and photos on my website...*


----------



## kromo (Feb 5, 2007)

simply amazing


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

WOW.. Awesome. One of the nicest yet..

Well done.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Beautiful layout! Always wanted to try it one day.


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW. That looks amazing. I want one now! *eyes the too many fish tanks already*


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

WOW ! Super nice set up !


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

How did you hook up the filtration in a such a shallow set up ?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

man his tanks are all simply.. neat clean and amazing!  lol HAeun i don't blame yah.. I want one too!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice layout!



voshod said:


> How did you hook up the filtration in a such a shallow set up ?











Just trim the intake tube, maybe a sponge over it...


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks alot for everyone 



Squawkbert said:


> Very nice layout!
> 
> Just trim the intake tube, maybe a sponge over it...


Exactly


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

greate!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Very nice layout...where did you get the tank?


----------



## santo71 (Oct 18, 2006)

i'm also super envious of these clean wabi-kusa tanks. any more pictures?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

That is truly impressive. Congradulations on a terrific scape!


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

WOW i love it! any pictures of the setup and running pictures?
how much did the tank cost to make?


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for everyone 



FelixAvery said:


> WOW i love it! any pictures of the setup and running pictures?
> how much did the tank cost to make?


Well, cost of tank. Totally with plants, fish, DIY lightning was about 150 USD but part of plants come from my nearest nature (forest, meadow).

Inspiration to this tank was Lyna river-head.
This is photo session from this place.

Few photos not published on my website.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Simply outstanding.


----------



## cyndayco (Aug 30, 2005)

Gorgeous! Just gorgeous! Now, I know what to do with my extra driftwood.


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

hey i love the tanks on your site! but cant find an polish to english translator any chance of an english langauge version? or are they already on some english forums? links pleease they are really nice 
especially the marine nano


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!

what is the cord/tubing running into tank on the bottom photo on this page?


----------



## Grubs (Jul 4, 2007)

This is really nice. The lighting and stand really complement the scape.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

what a lovely wabi kusa!
where did you get those branchy driftwood? I really had a hard time to get them here in Montreal, Canada


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

FelixAvery said:


> hey i love the tanks on your site! but cant find an polish to english translator any chance of an english langauge version? or are they already on some english forums? links pleease they are really nice
> especially the marine nano


Right now I working on english version of website, but I need some time to prepare all translations 
Please, be patience


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

if you want me to take a final look over it for colloquialisms just PM it to me


----------



## 5380 (Jun 16, 2005)

If this style takes on, people are going to start loosing eyes. We're going to start having injuries like the reef keepers. You know clawed by a mantis, stung by a lion fish. #25


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

All I can say is... WOW


----------

